# Vorteile/Nachteile Kopfrute-Matchrute



## Symbol91 (21. September 2009)

Hi Leute könntet ihr mir mal die Vor und Nachteile einer Kopfrute gegenüber einer Matchrute und umgekehrt erklären??
Weil ich sehe in der Kopfrute keinen gravierenden vorteil.
Mit Schnurclip hat man bei der Matchrute auch immer gleiche länge. 
Durch die Schnur die unterwasser gezogen wird entsteht kein Schnurbogen und man hat beim Anschlag direkten Kontakt zum Haken.
Mir leuchtet/en  der/die Vorteil/e einer Kopfrute gegenüber einer Matchrute nicht so ganz ein.
Erklärungen PLZ DDDDDDD


----------



## Gardenfly (21. September 2009)

*AW: Vorteile/Nachteile Kopfrute-Matchrute*

Match und Kopfrute zu vergleichen ist echt schwer,einfach zu unterschiedlich.
Match : Schwerere Posen/ Schnur weitere Entfernungen
Kopfrute punktgenaues fischen mit zum Teil Posen unter 1 gramm Tragkraft, Schnüre deutlich feiner.

Solltest du mit Waggler auf der Kopfrutenbahn fischen machst du echt was falsch, und wer mit seiner 13m lang-lang fischt ebenfalls.


----------



## Symbol91 (21. September 2009)

*AW: Vorteile/Nachteile Kopfrute-Matchrute*

Nunja da hast du recht aber Matchrute heißt ja nit gleich schwere Waggler.
Ich angle wenn ich man auf kurze distanz so 10-15 Meter Angeln will mit ner nicht vorgebleiten Waggler  die 3 gramm hat.
Und wieso macht man dann was verkehrt ? ob ich nun mit meiner Match kurz angle oder mit ner Kopfrute auf 10 meter entfernung.
ich sehe da keinen Unterschied, denn bei der Kopfrute ist alles etwas feiner aber nicht viel (0.15ner matchschnur kopfrute 0.12er oder?) und die 3 Gramm Waggler ziehen ohne mühe auch 10 gramm rotaugen runter


----------



## Gardenfly (21. September 2009)

*AW: Vorteile/Nachteile Kopfrute-Matchrute*



Symbol91 schrieb:


> Ich angle wenn ich man auf kurze distanz so 10-15 Meter Angeln will mit ner nicht vorgebleiten Waggler  die 3 gramm hat.



da nehme ich eine 0,5gr Pose senke die genau ab,bei der Matchrute PLATSCH


----------



## Fischmaster (21. September 2009)

*AW: Vorteile/Nachteile Kopfrute-Matchrute*

Beim Stippen hat man ne bessere Köderkontrolle .
Man braucht keinen riesen Schnurbogen wie beim Waggler angeln in tiefem Wasser.
Man kann besser anfüttern z.b mit einem Cupping kit ausserdem ist es geräuschlos auf so einer weiten Entfernung kracht das schon sehr sehr enorm .
Man kann sich zuhause viele Montagen vorbereiten und je nach Situation in 1-2 Minuten wechseln, man kann besser loten, man wirft auch ohne clip auf den selben platz wenn mal n dicker Brassen dran ist und die Schnur eingeklipt ist und man die ned schnell genug raus kriegt tja ...


----------



## fauso (21. September 2009)

*AW: Vorteile/Nachteile Kopfrute-Matchrute*

Ich würde sagen , das das in erster Linie von den "vorlieben" des jeweiligen Anglers abhängig ist ob er eine Kopf- bzw. Matchrute benutzt. Meiner Meinung nach ist man mit einer Matchrute mobiler unterwegs als mit einer langen Kopfrute und dem dazugehörigen Equipment .


----------



## Bubu63 (21. September 2009)

*AW: Vorteile/Nachteile Kopfrute-Matchrute*

Hallo zusammen,

Es ist auch fast immer davon abhängig ob Du in einem Fluß fischen willst, oder in einem stehenden Gewässer. Fischt Du am Fluß, immer mit Kopfrute. Nur so bist Du nah am Fisch und kanst sofort reagieren. Mit der Matchrute hast Du immer einen Schnurbogen, bist immer langsamer und ungenauer.
Bei stehenden Gewässern würde ich meist eine Matchrute,
oder aber eine lange beringte Rute bevorzugen. Schon wegen der Rolle, denn mit Rolle hat man bei einem großen Fisch immer weniger Risiko.

Bis die Tage

bubu63


----------



## Symbol91 (21. September 2009)

*AW: Vorteile/Nachteile Kopfrute-Matchrute*

JO hast recht im Fluss is Kopf wohl besser.
Aber im Stillwasser(wo ich angel) haste eig kaum pos sachen
Zum Thema Schnurbogen haste im Stillwasser keinen bei der Match wenn du es richtig anstellst.
Wegen des Platsch  da wirft man halt weiter raus und zieht dann die schnur unterwasser damit erschreckt man die Fische nicht alzu stark am Futterplatz und damit ist das problem des clips eig auch behoben denn 10-20 meter schnur sollte reichen für einen Großen Brassen bis 3 kilo.
Ich jedenfalls hatte bis jetzt noch keine  Probs finde brassen ziehen am Anfang eh nit sooooooo stark.
Aba Thx jez weiß ich dass Kopfruten gut im Fließwasser sind


----------



## Fischmaster (21. September 2009)

*AW: Vorteile/Nachteile Kopfrute-Matchrute*

Kopfruten sind auch im Stillwasser ganz gut ne Brasse oder Schleie ist da kein Problem, besonders im Stillwasser sind Kopfruten sehr gut :
leichte Posen 
kleiner Schnurbogen
futtern macht ned so enorm harte geräusche also mit cupping kit


----------



## Symbol91 (21. September 2009)

*AW: Vorteile/Nachteile Kopfrute-Matchrute*

Jo hasse au recht aber finde ne Matchrute is bissle angenehmer
Z.B. bei Tunieren, 4 stunden 1 kilo 11 meter rute zu halten is schon anstrengend ^^ ne 300 gramm angel dagegen nit so.
Und wenn bei uns Sonne raus kommt gehen die Fische zur Mitte hin so 40 meter vom ufer und da is ne matchrute einfach besser^^
Ich würde ma gerne in gewässern Angeln wo man auch 10 meter vom ufer entfernt brassen fangen kann ^^
Bei uns am vereinsgewässer gehts nur vor den seerosen am anderen ende des ufers oder inne mitte^^
kennt wer da etwas in NRW ?
Aber jetzt schweife ich vom Thread Thema ab xD


----------



## Fischmaster (21. September 2009)

*AW: Vorteile/Nachteile Kopfrute-Matchrute*

Ich fange viele (dicke ) Schleien und Brassen in 6 Meter ist doch egal es gibt auch leichte Ruten z.b 9m5 M 390 Gramm wenn man die Long long fischt kommt man weit raus


----------



## Koalabaer (21. September 2009)

*AW: Vorteile/Nachteile Kopfrute-Matchrute*

Gerade in Fließgewässer spielt die Pole ihre Stärke aus.Selbst relativ leichte Montagen lassen sich punktgenau auf der Stelle halten.Aber auch verzögert lassen sie sich viel genauer führen.
erst langsam gegenhalten...bis zum blockieren...dann wieder mehrere cm treiben lassen... gegenhalten usw.
Im Stillwasser fische ich sie sehr gerne bei dichten Uferbewuchs,hier kannst du sie wunderbar zum ausdrillen vor der Vegetation nutzen.Mit der Match läßt sich der Drill nicht so gut dirigieren.
Sollte sich also der Fisch in Reichweite der Kopfrute befinden...die Pole...wenn nicht, die Rollenrute.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Angel-Suchti (23. September 2009)

*AW: Vorteile/Nachteile Kopfrute-Matchrute*

Also ich denke es ist schon fast genetisch bedingt
Ich persönlich angel lieber mit der Matche, weil ich immer Bedenken habe, dass auch mal ein Karpfen kommt und wenn der mal abdampft tue ich dem Fisch damit auch keinen Gefallen
Ausserdem fische ich vom Boot, und ganz leise im Boot ist etwas schwierig^^ ich fische ne 6m Stippe. Da kann ich mit der Matchrute irgendwie besser mit muss jeder selbst wissen


----------



## Dr.D (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Vorteile/Nachteile Kopfrute-Matchrute*

Die Kopfrute ist im Handling schneller (nach etwas Übung) ... Du wirst mehr Fische in kürzerer Zeit fangen. Mit der Whip lang/lang gehts noch schneller. Des Weiteren hast Du mehrere vorbereitete verschiedene Kits, ist gerade beim Wettkampf sehr interessant. Das Füttern mit dem Cupping Kit hat auch so seine Vorteile. 

Letztendlich muss man sowieso mal alles gefischt haben ...

Kopfrute, Whip, Match, Float, Bolognese, Picker, Feeder ...

Was dann fischereilich gerade passt, wird dann genommen!

Müsste man sich für eine Rute entscheiden oder sitzt der Geldbeutel etwas enger geschnallt würde ich mich persönlich für ne Match/Float entscheiden. Die kann irgendwie alles und manches sogar richtig gut. Lässt sich ja auch hervorragend zum angeln auf Zander gebrauchen.

Schöne Grüsse

Marco


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Vorteile/Nachteile Kopfrute-Matchrute*

Kopfruten sind im Nahbereich und bei Strömung besser, aber es ist eben mehr Arbeit und eine teure Fischerei. Man kann viel feiner Angeln, hat viel direkteren Kontakt und man ist viel schneller. Kopfuten sind also Top fürs Wettfi - pardon - Hegefischen.

Für Hobbyangler sind Matchrute und Feeder meist die beliebtere Wahl. Gute Stippen über 10 Meter kosten wirklich ein Heidengeld und bei Seitenwind artet das Fischen mit der Kopfrute in Arbeit aus.


----------



## Kopfrute (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Vorteile/Nachteile Kopfrute-Matchrute*

Ich Stimme Ronny Kohlmann vollkommen zu, als Hobbyangler brauch man keine Kopfrute, höchstens eine 5m Wippe oder so, damit man mal schnell Köderfische bekommt. Aber sonst wär eine z.B. 13m Kopfrute überflüssig für diese Angler. Wär aber einer Sportgruppe angehört oder viele Hegefischen bestreitet für den ist eine Kopfrute unverzichtbar. Man hat sonst gegen die Konkurrenten keine Chance mehr, weil die einfach schneller sind, feiner und genauer fischen.

Gruß Eike


----------



## Koalabaer (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Vorteile/Nachteile Kopfrute-Matchrute*



Kopfrute schrieb:


> Ich Stimme Ronny Kohlmann vollkommen zu, als Hobbyangler brauch man keine Kopfrute, höchstens eine 5m Wippe oder so, damit man mal schnell Köderfische bekommt. Aber sonst wär eine z.B. 13m Kopfrute überflüssig für diese Angler. Wär aber einer Sportgruppe angehört oder viele Hegefischen bestreitet für den ist eine Kopfrute unverzichtbar. Man hat sonst gegen die Konkurrenten keine Chance mehr, weil die einfach schneller sind, feiner und genauer fischen.
> 
> Gruß Eike



ist genauso falsch wie: als Anfänger braucht man keine,Matchrute,Spinnrute,Bolo,Karpfen-Rute etc.jede dieser Angelmethoden hat ihre Berechtigung...wenn man Kopfrute auf den Fang von Köderfischen reduziert,dann hast du jedoch Recht #6

Gruß
Koalabaer


----------

